# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Qi-clips

## dre

wie heeft ervaring met qi-clips ?. lijkt mij helemaal niet werken .
het zou helpen tegen alle longkwalen en snurken .

----------


## Agnes574

Beste Dre,

kun je ons mss vertellen wat qi-clips zijn?
Zijn dat die clips voor op je neus??

----------


## dre

Agnes ,
dat zijn clips met 2 drukpunten van plastic in diverse kleuren . meer info op www.qi-clips.nl .
14,95 per set a 6 stuks . 
ben zelf veel neusverkouden en benauwd . 
groeten dre

----------


## Sylvia93

Ik heb wat gegoogled over deze Qi-clips. 
En de reacties zijn erg wisselend... De één heeft er baat bij, de ander niet. Dus met andere woorden bij de ene werkt het (iemand met zware hooikoorts) en bij de ander.
Misschien dat je ergens een nummer kunt vinden van deze distributeur en informatie zou kunnen opvragen. Heeel misschien doen ze wel aan proefpakketjes (reken hier maar niet op hoor). Maar ach, je zou het kunnen proberen. 15 Euro is in weze niet veel, maar ik snap idd wel dat het zonde is mocht het niet werken.

Het is dus echt twijfelachtig.. Zal ook persoonsgebonden zijn, zoals ik al zei bij de een wel bij de ander niet.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

